# Snowflake eel



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I was Wondering if You could give me some info on snowflake eels*c/p*


----------



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

They will eat anything they can get their mouth around regardless if they have just eaten. IME the snowflake eel would constantly be searching for something to eat. even if it was a much bigger fish than its mouth


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Snowflake Eels are awesome! I have one who's around 8 years old in a 125gal. He eats frozen silversides and frozen squid cubes. When i first got him, i fed him live goldfish, but in less than a year we were able to wean him onto the above foods. He's the hardiest fish I've ever had. But they ae very territorial-once i put in a much smaller snowflake eel. They lived n peace for almost a year, but one day the big one just randomly killed the little one. Snowflake eels are blind, i believe, so its pretty fun to watch him when he tries to find silversides with his nose. he is very peaceful to all the other fish.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

they are awesome with corals and other (larger) fish, however they enjoy snacking on shrimp, and other inverts.


----------

